# The Gildar Rift Discussion (Spoilers)



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

A very interesting if not simple book I thought. Although I'm still confused as to what the trader at the beginning of the book was for. The Silver Skulls are a very "intriguing" chapter, I mean the fact they are meant to be tribe like yet a very spiritual chapter while not being Space Wolves was a bit refreshing, although their very dependence on the Emperor's Tarot is somewhat alarming and a little over the top. 

I loved the little reference to ADR's Night Lords series in regards to the apprentice apothecary, although it would of been nice to get a definite answer on what the captured apothecary chose to do or how he ended up.

Slightly weird as well that not a single silver skull did turn renegade, I mean didn't Brand talk about seeing some sort of treachery, yet I don't think a single one turned traitor.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Dude, its called leaving open stuff for a sequel! 

#wants a sequel


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

It's a stand alone book though isn't, just another one of the Space Marine Battles series?


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

How did you read the book already?? It's not out till December... :/


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Words_of_Truth said:


> It's a stand alone book though isn't, just another one of the Space Marine Battles series?


The battle book can be a potential opener to a silver skulls novel or a trilogy if Sarah gets rolling...


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I got it from Gamesday UK. It has potential although I think it should go in a different direction and veer away from the red corsairs for a book or so if it does get made into a series. I mean the fact the Thousand Sons kept popping up in the Space Wolf series, took away a lot of their evil imo.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

I gotta disagree with you on that one. Without saying I want to see more of the Red Corsairs, necessarily, I like recurring villains. It gives them depth, and keeps us from thinking of the bad guys as cookie cutters that will always lose to the good guys.

Cheers,
P.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Don't get me wrong, I'd like to see them return, I'd just like there to be an interim before they do, maybe make Proteus the main character and have him develop and then have him face the Corsairs again.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I was also wondering, it describe the squads as using gem names and the squad colours are the said gems used as eyes within the chapters symbol. If that is so, what's on the other shoulder pad?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

*shrugs*

Noticed what a damn spoiler the cover art is?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah, that annoyed me, it made me reluctant to get the book and when I read he favoured lightning claws, I was sure the cover art had spoiled it. Although I like the little twist, i.e what he said to him, am I right in thinking that's what his riddle was on about? About him putting doubt into Huron's mind?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

But honestly, even without the cover art, would you have ever imagined that he would actually have bested Huron?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I dunno, the fact a Star Phantom company commander nearly killed him didn't rule out the possibility of him hurting him, but I knew he wouldn't truly defeat him.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Congratulations on getting 3000 posts, lol. 

I still found it an interesting fight, even thou his description of wearing a helmet resembling a skull and using Lightning Claws was a spoiler. For a moment it actually seemed like he could do it, then he failed, was about to get killed, and wuzz, there comes assault marine, and he tried again, and then he gets slaughtered.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

He was going toe to toe with him, it's only when he turned his back and started sprinting up the rocks did he screw himself over. Oh and if only Flamers did that much damage to space marines 

What would you say is a good model to represent a prognosticator?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

*shrugs* 

Any of the Librarians really.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I was thinking about the one with the book which although does look stupid _kind_ of makes sense.

Anyway been reading more about the Silver Skulls, they get about a bit despite being lead by the will of the Emperor.


----------



## Pyroriffic (Feb 28, 2010)

Words_of_Truth said:


> I was also wondering, it describe the squads as using gem names and the squad colours are the said gems used as eyes within the chapters symbol. If that is so, what's on the other shoulder pad?


The company colour.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Around the rim or as a symbol and thanks


----------



## Pyroriffic (Feb 28, 2010)

It's around the rim rather than solid colour. Although in terms of model painting, I'm that ham-fisted that they can have solid shoulder guards and be happy with them.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Ok, so just the trim, pretty codex then. I always thought the way they did the company colours detracted away from the chapter's actual colours. I mean in this instance I like the metallic colour but then you throw in green for the fourth company and they end up looking like the Doom Legion.


----------



## Pyroriffic (Feb 28, 2010)

For me, I like the hint of colour in their scheme; otherwise they just look too plain.

The green aquila is not doing anything for me, mind. Although see earlier ham-fisted comment... my Skullies will probably end up with entertaining colour splodges in the most unlikely of places.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

heh yeah my paint never tends to stay where I want it to.

That picture was of the Doom Legion, so you can see how close Silver Skulls would look if you put them in the 4th company colours, like those in the book. The only really difference between the Doom legion and the Silver Skulls appears to be the aquila, so you're safe there


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Btw I was wondering whether there's been any thought into doing a Silver Skulls series?


----------



## Pyroriffic (Feb 28, 2010)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Btw I was wondering whether there's been any thought into doing a Silver Skulls series?


There has been much thought.

And some talk.

And... stuff.

Watch this space for Things That Might Be Less Vague.


----------

